# phone



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

i have a samsung reality and i have a 4g sdhc card. every 4 or 5 songs i listen to, the phone says not supported. if i hit end and go back to the player, it says cant read external memory.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What type of format are the songs in?


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

mp3 format


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How many songs are on the SD Card?

Do these songs work on the computer?


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

33 songs. they do work on comp. they work on the phone just after 5 or 6 songs they dont work


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

how are you adding the music to the card?


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

i drag and drop the mp3 from card reader into the RIGHT folder. My_music


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

please its still not working i need help


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The only thing I would think to try is a phone reset. You may have a corrupted file.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Can't you put them on the computer and upload to the phone providing you have room


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

no my phone only has 100 mb and half of that is taken up by things i cant delete


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Have you tried right clicking on the file and send to the card


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

no but i dont think that would make a difference


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

If your going to dismiss suggestions out of hand you won't get far in troubleshooting I will leave you to it


----------

